# Vitrectomy/membrane peel



## amhoward (Aug 10, 2012)

How would this be coded ''epiretinal membrane and internal limiting membrane were then peeled using intraocular forceps. The membrane was peeled throughout the macula and up to and over the fovea"  Would you code 67042 only or would you code both 67042 and 67041-59?  Thanks!


----------



## francesbecote@yahoo.com (Aug 18, 2012)

Use 67042 because it describes the deeper cut, you have to go through the preretinal cellular membrane in order to reach the internal lining and,  67041 and 67042 are bundled.


----------

